# Holiday HOT buy notifications



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Well another thread got me thinking...it's that time of the year where some great deals are about to be found. How about if we find good deals we post them here so hopefully others can take advantage of the savings.


----------



## Lynn1953 (Jul 4, 2012)

Just pulled the trigger on a Dewalt 618 combo for 173 on AmAzon. They and the Dewalt Outlet have a 25 off on tools. Dewalt is free shipping and Amazon is free 2 day with a Prime membership.


----------



## Nobull56 (Nov 16, 2014)

Cabela's Outdoorsman Generator in their Nov.27-Dec.3, 2014 catalog back page$299.99! great price for a 4000 watt with a wheel kit.

BUT they can't ship to California, so I'm left out!


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Nobull56 said:


> Cabela's Outdoorsman Generator in their Nov.27-Dec.3, 2014 catalog back page$299.99! great price for a 4000 watt with a wheel kit. BUT they can't ship to California, so I'm left out!


If you have a store locally they will price match it. Even if it says online only.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm guessing it's not CARB certified so you can't buy or ship it to California....


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

dont know about BF deal but heres some work pucks for half price :/

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-trig...s+24258&adcell=00934765000P&redirectType=SRDT


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Dewalt 735x combo with stand $599

Free shipping code V2648!


http://www.rockler.com/dewalt-dw735x-13-in-2-speed-planer-includes-knives-table-and-stand


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

general FYI, www.slickdeals.net lets you set up alerts, you can tag stores or keywords (such as "tool") and it will email you whenever someone posts a sale fitting your criteria. I have one for sears,HD, lowes.

Unfortunately, 99.9% of sales are for the same crap. Drills, bits, socket sets. dont really see too many deals on that powermatic jointer youre wishing for.


----------



## misterextreme (Sep 18, 2014)

Lowes has Grr-Ripper 100's marked down to 39.00 from 59.00 until March online and in store. Just picked up two of them tonight.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

If anyone is in need of parallel clamps...and you have a menards nearby...Jorgenson Cabinet master clamps are dirt cheap right now. 

22.99 for 24 inch clamps
26.99 for 36 inch clamps
29.99 for 48 inch clamps. 

http://www.menards.com/main/search.html?search=cabinet+master+clamps


----------



## Jophus14 (Aug 21, 2012)

misterextreme said:


> Lowes has Grr-Ripper 100's marked down to 39.00 from 59.00 until March online and in store. Just picked up two of them tonight.


I just check Lowe's.com and they are priced at $59.41. I'm in the market for one since I just purchased a table saw.


----------



## misterextreme (Sep 18, 2014)

Sorry to hear Jophus14. When I posted, the sale duration was listed till March. Lowes must have edited it. Now their site shows that my local store will not have more until 1/6/2015.


----------



## me5269 (Mar 13, 2014)

There are 7 Lowes local to me. On the web site, I had to kept changing "make this my store" until I found it for $39.99 (there was only 1 store that stocked it). Sale still said till mid March. Only 2 in stock so I picked one up last night. 

Also got an email from Rockler, the Bessey angle clamp is on sale for $20 so I ordered one along with the grr ripper handle bridge for $16 (to get free shipping).


----------



## Jophus14 (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm glad you suggested doing that. I search a few stores and found it at a Lowe's about 25 miles away that is selling it at $39.99. Thanks.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

1 day sale on the generic PC compressor and 3 tool set

http://tools.woot.com/?ref=cnt_sb_tg_4

woot is an amazon owned site. $160 for a compressor and 3 guns. Not the greatest compressor, but it sure is popular.


----------



## Toolmaann (Feb 21, 2011)

Found at a clearance end cap at my local #6674 Home Depot today. Thought it was a pretty good deal. $6 for a nine piece Bessey spring clamp set.


----------



## jimmy986 (May 23, 2014)

Am I able to subscribe to this to get up to date posts on sales?


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes, but it is pretty unlikely anyone else will reply because this thread will be buried by the next holiday season.


----------



## Mura (Jan 25, 2011)

Always looking for some good deals!


----------



## copythat (Oct 6, 2016)

*Bessey KR3.540 40-inch K Body REVO Fixed Jaw Parallel Clamp, 2-Pack*

Price: $47.99 + $9.95 shipping, FOR A TWO PACK!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001HSO6TK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## copythat (Oct 6, 2016)

Sale is over. They are back up to $114.18.


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

Great idea .


----------



## copythat (Oct 6, 2016)

I just got the following notice from Amazon re. my order of four sets of clamps: 

"We're writing to inform you that your order has been canceled. We're sorry for the inconvenience this has caused. In most cases, you pay for items when we ship them to you, so you won't be charged for items that are canceled."

I called Amazon and they were zero help!


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

Well, Thats always great. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I don't know about about the rest of you, but in my lifetime there has NEVER been a darn thing on sale when I have the money to buy the stuff I need. It always waits till I'm broke. I've come to believe that if I hit the big lottery sale items would somehow become illegal.


----------



## TimeTurnsElastic (May 4, 2015)

I don't think this would exactly qualify as "hot buy" so maybe this post belongs more under Tool Reviews, but Rockler has the Eagle 1-gal Silent Compressor on sale for $119.99, off from $150. Nice price on a nice tool. If you trim or do handyman type work, it's a dream for the small quick stuff when even your 2 to 4 gallon portable feels too burdensome. The thing weighs 25 lbs but more importantly has a dB rating of 44! It is so quiet you could shoot brads at night inside a thin-walled apartment and never get a single complaint from your neighbors. I don't know the duty cycle, but it's 3/4 HP, 1 [email protected] PSI and more capable than what you'd expect of a compressor with such a tiny footprint. Now maybe the math doesn't add up, but pressed to take a guess, I'd say I get off about 10 to 12 brads before it cycles, or 6 or 7 shots with the finish gun. Though quite obviously not intended to run a framing gun, it's robust enough to use in a pinch. I had to do some fire blocking today and didn't feel like dragging my normal trim compressor from the car. I recall being able to properly sink three, maybe four 16's before it cycled. The thing is, it's so quiet you don't even really notice when it's refilling. That may not be a good thing for the life expectancy of the tool, but at $120, if you can get say two hassle free years out of it, how much more's to be expected? Your mileage may vary, but in my book this is a pretty good value if you're in the market for a truly portable whisper quiet compressor. 

I can say build quality is respectable, with a solid feeling frame and somewhat protective control panel unlike similar portables such as the Senco 1-gallon (which is more expensive and only .5 HP), where the gauges are completely exposed. Haven't had this little guy long, so only time will tell how well it holds up. But so far I'm impressed and wouldn't hesitate to recommend giving it a shot while still on sale.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

Grizzly 14" band saw

been keeping an eye out for a used 14 bandsaw - good ones asking price roughly $400.

Grizzly has the 14" G0555(letterslettersletters) on sale up to near 12/25 for $555+shipping
on their site and on eBay

Amazon has it at $1,197 free ship. I can do math, I can ever spell math . . .

it's 1 hp, two speed. I'm not big into resawing - just general light use in a hobby shop.

seems like a decent deal - any comments to the Grizzly line of bandsaws?


----------

